# Med-tech solutions stanavar



## Gtisnowy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi there guys I have decided to do a cycle of stanavar dor my first course of steroids they are 50mg winnie and 50mg anavar. How should I run them and what with. I was thinking of having 1 ed for 60 days with nolvadex and milk thistle, also taking my aminos and vitamins, please let me know what you guys think as this is my first course and as much info as possible will be appriciated, I have done my research and can only find dosing for individual winnie and var

Thanks again guys


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Gtisnowy said:


> Hi there guys I have decided to do a cycle of stanavar dor my first course of steroids they are 50mg winnie and 50mg anavar. How should I run them and what with. I was thinking of having 1 ed for 60 days with nolvadex and milk thistle, also taking my aminos and vitamins, please let me know what you guys think as this is my first course and as much info as possible will be appriciated, I have done my research and can only find dosing for individual winnie and var
> 
> Thanks again guys


Two per day would be better if you can afford it. For around 6 weeks I would say.

Forget the milk thistle, it does nothing really.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

One a day will be fine imo

They are 50mg Var 50mg Winny, more than enough for a first cycle.

Loads of water and perhaps Liv52.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope you using Nolva for PCT and not on cycle...

One a day is good for 1st cycle


----------



## Gtisnowy (Nov 16, 2011)

Why only use as pct and not for cycle assisst


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

as said 1 a day is plenty.. no need for nolva throughout cycle. it does not aromitise.


----------



## Gtisnowy (Nov 16, 2011)

I just dont want to take any risks as I have had problems with gyno even on a prohormone and tribulus


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

really you got gyno from tribulus?

run nolva if you want, but there really is no need.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Gtisnowy said:


> Why only use as pct and not for cycle assisst


Although winny is a bit harsh on the liver, Var is quite mild, none of them aromatise


----------



## Gtisnowy (Nov 16, 2011)

The liv 52 that you recommended to get is the brand himilaya its only a fiver on ebay jus seems a little cheap for a supplement not complaing jus making sure its the right stuff


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

it's fine mate


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

Great for strength, didn't gain much mass but what I did was lean.

Strength was incredible actually


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

bert.edge said:


> Great for strength, didn't gain much mass but what I did was lean.
> 
> Strength was incredible actually


Did you really rate it mate?

I have 2 tubs of it sitting here i've no intention of using as i get really sore joints on Winny (i know this is debatable but i just do)

Did you experience any joint pain on it?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

slightly off topic, but has anypne tried their lean gain 200??


----------



## klimt (Jan 8, 2015)

their lean gain rocks as well !


----------

